# Flylady Week of June 23: Zone Master Bedroom, bath and closet



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

If you are a flybaby, you are supposed to just declutter here for 15 minutes a day. I've already decluttered, so I will go on to the detailed cleaning list below. Let us know what you accomplish this week, or not, or how. This even applies to doing it the flylady way or your own way. This thread is meant to hold us accountable and encourage and teach one another.



*Master Bathroom Detailed Cleaning List
*
Wash area rugs
Straighten up makeup
Straighten drawer cabinets
Clean shower/stall demold
Wash shower doors
Master Bedroom Detail Cleaning List

Polish Furniture
Clean off the desks
Clean cobwebs
Wash mattress pad/dust ruffle
Flip mattress
Empty trash
Wash windows
Cull some books from bookcase
Straighten drawers
Clean under the bed
Closet Detailed Cleaning List

Straighten the top shelves
Arrange the shoes
Take Suitcases to basement
Dust shoe bookcase


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

When it comes to the bedroom, I'm definitely in the decluttering phase! My problem is I tend to just move items from one pile to the next. Need to clear out the closet so I can really get the bedroom picked up and have a chance of it staying neat. But I'll commit to 15 mins. a day for the next three days, then I'm off on a driving trip to New York for two weeks.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

*Tuesdays Mission in the master bedroom/bath/closet is to attack the clothes pile! *

In my case, I have two loads of clothes to put away/hang up. Flylady says to think about which things can be thrown out or given away BEFORE we put it back in our bulging closet or drawers. I'm thinking that for every thing I put away, I'll see if there is something (already in the closet or drawer) that should be given away/thrown out or put in the rag box. 

Most likely, it will be the rag box since I wear things for farm work after they are done for polite company (ha,ha).

Was cleaning in one of my kid's college tshirts for an activity they are involved in and I noticed two similar aged kids smirking at each other when they saw me slip into DG to get some magic erasers (cleaning,cleaning, cleaning). Guess they knew this wasn't MY tshirt, ha,ha.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Wednesday: We were supposed to clean the floor of our closet on Wednesday.

Thursday:Today we are decluttering/cleaning the nightstands. Full on cleaning with polish

I did a whole house clean yesterday and am excited to keep digging deeper with my flylady. It was MUCH easier to get the whole house clean now that I've been doing flylady for just a little while. 

Do you know what CHAOS is? It stands for C an't H ave A nybody O ver S yndrome. Do you have it? I am happy to be five minutes away from company-ready now. My goal is to be able to show my company my closets, drawers, garage and basement! How about your goals?


----------

